# PAL tricycle



## vincev (Nov 26, 2012)

I had forgotten about this trike until a friend asked what brand it was.I thought it was a Colson and even tagged it as one.I looked and it was a PAL from Michigan City  ,In.It looked like a Colson.I could not find this model PAL on the tricycle sites.Any idea what year it might be??


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice tricycle, but do we really have to see your sex toys too?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for brightening up an otherwise gloomy day for me Dave. If my coffee hadn't already cooled off, I'd be on my way to urgent care right about now.


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

I wonder what a drum of KY is going for these days?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2012)

Amazon really does have everything:

http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natur...id=1354123366&sr=8-3&keywords=ky+jelly+gallon


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! Riding the worm sure can get expensive. I'm sticking to bikes.


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

I know, I know! If Im sticking to bikes, maybe I should try some KY. There, I said it for you.


----------



## Sulley (Nov 28, 2012)

Pal SUPER BIKE made by the La Porte Corporation in La Porte, Indiana


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

There you have it Vince. Thank you Sulley. Now can we please get back to the business at hand.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2012)

I completely forgot about the trike.


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, this thread seems to be doing perfectly fine without that pesky ol' Vince.


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2012)

I am not even going to acknowledge Dave and his idiotic reply's.Your blow up girlfriend and the worm are the only friends I need.


----------

